# Poll: What will be the price of first EOS M?



## marekjoz (Jul 20, 2012)

So everybody's here excited about news on new mirrorless toy from Canon. Having read almost all posts, I haven't found any topic about the price. So let's speculate - what will be the initial price of the EOS M body? I think it would be set between 599$ and 799$.

Edit: Price anticipation in US in US$, or in UK in pounds, or in mostly Europe in Euro  You know what I mean...


----------



## Marine03 (Jul 20, 2012)

I figure the 400-599 number since there are plans to bring an upscale mirorless within the next year? that lets Canon slot this one in at say 550 and another model can come in at 700 and still be below the Rebels.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Marine03 said:


> I figure the 400-599 number since there are plans to bring an upscale mirorless within the next year? that lets Canon slot this one in at say 550 and another model can come in at 700 and still be below the Rebels.



If that was the case, I'd consider to trade used 7d for this, if IQ would be good.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2012)

Figure a reasonable price and double it.
$599 X 2 = $1195 for the kit with 22mm lens and M to EF adapter..


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Figure a reasonable price and double it.
> $599 X 2 + $1195 for the kit with 22mm lens and M to EF adapter..



You think they can make it 300$ above the T4i kit and a 100$ above 60d kit? 
Looking at initial poll votes we can see, how unpredictable this product is


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 20, 2012)

I voted 4-599.

This would price it reasonably within reach for power shot users, without conflicting too much with the rebel line.

Any higher, without external manual controls, and it's a dead duck. Of course I fully anticipate that the 4-599 will be dollars in the US and pounds in the UK.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 21, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I voted 4-599.
> 
> This would price it reasonably within reach for power shot users, without conflicting too much with the rebel line.
> 
> Any higher, without external manual controls, and it's a dead duck. Of course I fully anticipate that the 4-599 will be dollars in the US and pounds in the UK.



Canonwatch.com sees a correlation between announcement of EOS M and price of G12 (from 799$ to 709$).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Figure a reasonable price and double it.
> ...



Very possibly. If the G1X is priced at $800, the mirrorless APS-C with interchangable lens ($200) plus M to EF Adapter ($200) will cost a bundle. I do not expect a body only version, since a lens or at least M to EF adapter is needed and no one has any lenses that fit it right now. I would not consider a body only at first.

Compare it with other Mirrorless Cameras, not DSLR's. Thats why Canon is releasing a mirrorless, they seem to be made of gold, and Canon is not going to let Sony or Fujii out price them. Unfortunately, Nikon 1 with its tiny sensor V1 does not compete.

Sony Nex 7 Kit $1349 http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Compact-Interchangeable-Camera-18-55mm/dp/B005IKZU8O/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342828726&sr=1-1&keywords=nex+7+sony

Fujii X100 Black kit $1599 ($1199 std kit) http://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-X100-Digital-2-8-Inch-Special/dp/B006UL2VKK/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342828832&sr=1-2&keywords=fuji+x100


----------



## drjlo (Jul 21, 2012)

Unless the new Canon is aps-c and costs $600 with lens, I will heavily lean towards the new Sony NEX-F3 at $600 with kit lens. 
http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/sony_nex_f3_review/


----------



## J (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm expecting $600-800 based on G1X pricing. I wouldn't be surprised to see $1000 though; y'know, pulling a Nikon 1.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 21, 2012)

Body only, $799, with lens $999


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 21, 2012)

dilbert said:


> why can't we change our vote? I voted thinking that it was a G1X sensor and now that I know it is APS-C, I want to change my vote.



I could check this option while creating a poll. Now, while editing the poll, I don't see this option anymore 
You can vote second time to lower the weight of the mistake.


----------



## Menace (Jul 21, 2012)

Considering recent trends from Canon re pricing, I've voted $1000+ glad to see couple others have voted the same!)


----------



## 7enderbender (Jul 21, 2012)

Too expensive for what it is, no matter what. The most exciting thing about this is the body cap...


----------



## akiskev (Jul 21, 2012)

I believe it'll cost something about 680-780 $ which imo will be a bit overpriced.
If they asked me, the entry-level mirrorless should cost about 500$ and the high-end mirrorless ~900$(with articulated screen and 1 main dial).


----------



## TTMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

Is the Poll, how much will it cost or how much should it cost?

Two very different things.

When the first micro 4/3s mirrorless cameras were introduced they sold for just shy of $1000.
Today you can purchase an Olympus E-PL1 Pen (camera body) for $150, Olympus PEN E-PL2 (body only) for $250. The kit less for these cameras is around $150.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 21, 2012)

TTMartin said:


> Is the Poll, how much will it cost or how much should it cost?
> 
> Two very different things.
> 
> ...




1. "What *will be* the price of first EOS M?"
2. "So let's speculate - what *will be* the initial price of the EOS M body?" 

Since most of us find prices set by Canon always too high and we don't even know exact specs nor IQ, I thought that's more reasonable to speculate regarding the announced price of EOS M rather than the value it represents in our eyes. So making it clear: "What price of EOS M will be announced by Canon on Monday?" That's also the reason why this poll closes on Monday 

And still it is surprising me, how unpredictable this is. We here have seen not the one announcement of Canon gear and quite well could predict prices of recent gears. Sometimes a little bit too optimistic. But here there are almost even number of people thinking it will cost 400-600$ as well as 800-1000$. That's the most surprising thing for me, that we cannot predict even roughly where this product is to be positioned, even having read some rumored specs and seen photos.


----------



## Gman (Jul 21, 2012)

IMHO it will have to cost more than the G1X or Canon will never sell another G1X. Anything less than a G1X and folks wont buy another G12 or it's successor (assuming there might be one). So I reckon they will price it just under the price of the Oly OMD-EM5 around 1,000€ with the 22mm lens.


----------



## robbymack (Jul 21, 2012)

if it is in fact aps c I'd expect at least a $1000 price tag and I wouldn't be surprised if it was priced at or near the rebels. This product is for people who want DSLR quality, but are put off by the size and learning curve of a DSLR (how do I just set it to auto?) and want something that feels and acts like an iPhone.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jul 21, 2012)

robbymack said:


> if it is in fact aps c I'd expect at least a $1000 price tag and I wouldn't be surprised if it was priced at or near the rebels. This product is for people who want DSLR quality, but are put off by the size and learning curve of a DSLR (how do I just set it to auto?) and want something that feels and acts like an iPhone.



That doesn't add up to me when you can get a T3 kit for 500 bucks or less. I don't see how the learning curve is any different here. People who are looking for a large(r) sensor and changeable lenses probably want a bit more than what this is likely to be. And certainly for a significant higher price tag.

Point&shoot folks will still be going with just that. This could have been the typical second camera for people who already have a DSLR (or two). And lets not forget everyone who still has a bag full of nice manual focus FD glass. Compared to this here I'm still much more prone to buy the Samsung NX or the Fuji.

I mean, what do I know. I'm sure Canon has done their market research. But I have a hunch they may be a little off lately. And it appears that everyone has agreed to hold back the real goods for a while longer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Body only, $799, with lens $999


How many of the body only units do you think would sell? You at least need one lens, or a adapter. They might sell a body only after a year or so, but it will be a kit to start out. The rumor is that a adapter will also be in the kit, which makes sense, but increases the price.
I would not buy one without the adapter and lens.


----------



## archangelrichard (Jul 22, 2012)

about the same as the T3 or less

I don't see it being the equal of an SLR (they might equal the price of the Nikon - WITH the adapter and lens bundled -- no body only)

Coincidentally look at the lens 22mm. What other camera has a sensor where 22mm would equal 50mm on a full frame (hint! NOT an APS-C)


----------



## Aglet (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it'll be around $900 with the 18-55mm kit lens
The G1x should be down around $650-700 and could fall there with the new M on the scene.


----------



## zim (Jul 22, 2012)

£495 ~ $773.34 same price as a 550D with kit lens


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 22, 2012)

My guess:
Body only 549 or 599
Adaptor: +149
2.0/22mm: +249 
4.0/18-55: +399 

18-55: f/4.0 is just my GUESS - Canon has to take some advantage off a new mount system - as we can see for the 2.0/22mm lens ...

Body only should be well priced below T4i because it is much easier to built: No mirror/screen/AF-sensor array/cocking mechanism for mirror PLUS no (nearly!) external controls, less material, etc.
Sensor is mass product (if it isn't a totally new sonsor, I do not expect this), Digic V is mass product (5 or10 $), TFT touchscreen displays are mass product (thanks to smart phone boom) ... the rest is a little bit PCB an a shutter mechanism - too mass products.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 22, 2012)

So far (130 votes), the expected announced price tag of the new "Canon EOS M body only" was roughly estimated by 113 canonrumors users at 740$ (+/-50$). 
Will Canon listen to you? ;D


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jul 22, 2012)

Is Canon aiming at people attending this forum? I'm afraid this is not the case. So they will be wanting to set foot on the mass market, i.e. 400-599. 
btw, I think Canon has already written the G1X off, so pricing should not be dependent of the G1X sales. 
In the end all I still dare to hope for is a decent mirrorless with an articulated screen that is still pocketable.


----------



## moreorless (Jul 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I see it as a rather different situation to the X100/X1pro though, Fuji was offering an even more prenium version of an already prenium product, Canon's mirrorless looks to be less prenium than the G1X in many reguards, worse lens, fewer manual controls, no viewfinder etc.

I wouldnt be supprized if they price in pretty highly at launch(dropping alot within 6 months) to cash in on the mirrorless fadsters but $1200 seems excessive to me, I'd expect $800 to be the top end of the pricing with either the 22mm or 18-55mm in a kit, perhaps with a more expensive one with both and an EF adaptor aswell.


----------



## moreorless (Jul 22, 2012)

mb66energy said:


> My guess:
> Body only 549 or 599
> Adaptor: +149
> 2.0/22mm: +249
> ...



The problem there though is that your not really offering a budget kit zoom which is really the lifeblood of an entry level system be it mirrorles sor DSLR. 

My guess is Canon will view the 22mm as there systems key advanatge over Sony, beyond that I think a small/cheap ultrawide zoom perhaps makes more sense.


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 22, 2012)

moreorless said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > My guess:
> ...



As just announced, when offered with 22mm f/2, on APS-C it becomes a classic street pocket camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that we can be reasonably sure that not only is it mirrorless, but has no viewfinder as well, I'm going to revise my price downward, since its not a serious camera.
I expect $599 for the body plus extra for the kit depending on whats included, so about $799 with 18-55mm zoom.
Too bad about the viewfinder, I've lost interest. Outdoors in bright sun, there would be no way to see and frame a image, nuch less check critical focus. I guess you could buy a hood for the lcd, but whats the point, when even the G1 X has a viewfinder of sorts.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Now that we can be reasonably sure that not only is it mirrorless, but has no viewfinder as well, I'm going to revise my price downward, since its not a serious camera.
> I expect $599 for the body plus extra for the kit depending on whats included, so about $799 with 18-55mm zoom.
> Too bad about the viewfinder, I've lost interest. Outdoors in bright sun, there would be no way to see and frame a image, nuch less check critical focus. I guess you could buy a hood for the lcd, but whats the point, when even the G1 X has a viewfinder of sorts.



I will buy a black cloth with the camera - as in the good old times ... 

Is it a serious camera? Don't know. Definitly not for sports or wildlife action. But perhaps for landscape, studio and portrait setting.

I would use such a camera as ONE SYSTEM for
1. always available camera - e.g. with the 22mm lens
2. movie cam to do first steps in short movies
(have some ideas where i need 16mm equiv and short DOF with my 2.0 100mm)

Hopefully you are right with your price estimate - I agree with your arguments.

Best - Michael


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Now that we can be reasonably sure that not only is it mirrorless, but has no viewfinder as well, I'm going to revise my price downward, since its not a serious camera.
> I expect $599 for the body plus extra for the kit depending on whats included, so about $799 with 18-55mm zoom.
> Too bad about the viewfinder, I've lost interest. Outdoors in bright sun, there would be no way to see and frame a image, nuch less check critical focus. I guess you could buy a hood for the lcd, but whats the point, when even the G1 X has a viewfinder of sorts.



But there was no viewfinder on photos, since they were published. For me it was quite clear, that the only option for viewfinder would be an electronic only. 
Regarding the price, I hope we won't be surprised by Canon quite the opposite way as while you're not interested in this one, let's remember, that most likely there are other to follow and what will see tomorrow will set the reference for the next mirrorless from Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Now that we can be reasonably sure that not only is it mirrorless, but has no viewfinder as well, I'm going to revise my price downward, since its not a serious camera.
> ...


I missed that in the photos, I guess I assumed something as basic a necessity as a viewfinder. I guess its another point and hope camera.

I'm sure that a lot of people will be happy to use one without a viewfinder. Many of them will be buyers who picked up one in a dark store and liked what they saw on the rear LCD, and only discovered how difficult it is to use outdoors. I've tried the black cloth method BTW, and it works unless the wind is blowing, but at best it is a PITA. When you plan to invest $$$$ in a new system, it needs to be a little better than that.
Canon may have a accessory viewfinder, which would bring the price for a kit with lens, adapter, and viewfinder back up to $1195.


----------



## Vaz (Jul 22, 2012)

I voted 600 to 800. I'm a little optimistic though. I'm willing to pay 600 for a 22mm kit. Something tells me cannon is going to release it at much more than that though. I'm really interested in eventually getting one of these, but if it can't be price competitive with the NEX system, then what's the point really?


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you all for participating in the poll!
As we already know the prices, it's time for a summary:
- 131 people voted
- 152 votes collected
- 138 votes took into account - 10% of total number votes rejected (7 lowest and 7 highest)
- finally projected body only price: *729$* +/- 50$

As the announced price of a kit with 22 f2 was set at 799$, I think that we matched the price of the "body only" quite well.

Although the research was not quite scientific , I've learnt something from this poll: people here can estimate the price of the new Canon gear quite accurate! Maybe it means, that Canon has done it's market research quite good as well


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 23, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Although the research was not quite scientific , I've learnt something from this poll: people here can estimate the price of the new Canon gear quite accurate! Maybe it means, that Canon has done it's market research quite good as well


or it means we are fast learners from the punishing prices of late 
except for the 40mm f2.8 that is that little gem is worth the $200 easy


----------

